

Video: College Student Builds Paintball Tank - ckinnan
http://www.breitbart.tv/?p=74223

======
lvecsey
I was waiting for him to chirp an alarm system key-chain at the end. Great job
though!

------
rrival
Isn't this more of a Reddit post?

------
noonespecial
So Star Simpson from MIT gets arrested as a terrorist for wearing a jacket
with leds on it to a Boston Airport, but this guy just gets sent home by the
cops for driving a _tank_ down the roads in his neighborhood in Michigan?!

[http://www.boingboing.net/2007/09/21/mit-student-
arrested.ht...](http://www.boingboing.net/2007/09/21/mit-student-
arrested.html)

Methinks the Boston authorities are wound a bit too tight, or that Michigan is
one _laid back_ place.

------
getp
Non-linkjacked: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QH5eYCdheLw>

~~~
ivankirigin
It's syndication, not link-jacking. All those newspapers that use the AP
aren't really linkjackers.

~~~
getp
I looked it up, you're right. Thanks for pointing it out :-)

------
lutorm
That's hilarious, nice job!

------
daniel-cussen
I must have one.

------
pibefision
GREAT!!!!!

